# Tub spout /Diverter



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Good job Rex!!!


see, im good for more than talkin about boobs and pissin people off :laughing:


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

rex said:


> i dont like it at all and i bet the homeowners wont like it either..
> 
> would cutting the wall behind be possible? thats really the right way


I wouldnt do it for a homeowner.....the bathrooms are in a house I own, and renovated, and is now on the market..... I could cut the wall easy enough ,but at this point I want to be done at that house....I guess if it became a deal breaker I would repair it correctly....Unfortunately I learned my lesson, and although next time I still will not RTFM, I WILL stub down and up? with copper.... Thanks again!


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

rex said:


> see, im good for more than talkin about boobs and pissin people off :laughing:


I missed the boobie threads.....but I will watch for them.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

rex said:


> see, im good for more than talkin about boobs and pissin people off :laughing:


You are very smart :clap: I just jumped the gun on the upside down thing since I've never attempted to size up a down spout with pex...


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I think most replies here point you in the right direction, but if it were me I would try changing the tub spouts first with another brand.
It has been my experience that I have had to replace many Moen spouts because of this problem..........................


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

mrmike said:


> I think most replies here point you in the right direction, but if it were me I would try changing the tub spouts first with another brand.
> It has been my experience that I have had to replace many Moen spouts because of this problem..........................


Fyi, virtually all tub spouts are manufactured in the same plant in China so buying a different brand doesn't necessarily help.
The problem occured from using 1/2" pex for a drop spout which creates back flow and pushes water to the shower head...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

How about closing the gate valve at the meter to reduce the flow of water a bit? :laughing:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Fyi, virtually all tub spouts are manufactured in the same plant in China so buying a different brand doesn't necessarily help.
> The problem occured from using 1/2" pex for a drop spout which creates back flow and pushes water to the shower head...


 This is what I have found thru my customers- IT has been Moen spouts that have let water go by, no matter how it has been plumbed up. That Flapper/gate is a piece of crap on that spout. THEY are not all the same !! Would'nt you try a different one first before tearing up a wall etc??. Try the easy route approach first.....................


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

mrmike said:


> This is what I have found thru my customers- IT has been Moen spouts that have let water go by, no matter how it has been plumbed up. That Flapper/gate is a piece of crap on that spout. THEY are not all the same !! Would'nt you try a different one first before tearing up a wall etc??. Try the easy route approach first.....................


I never said that all the tub spouts are the same... I said that most companies have them manufactured in the same plant.
One common problem with diverters is the plastic piece that has burrs on it from the mold so you have to remove them and file them off so the plastic fits flat to the metal port inside the spout otherwise the burrs will push the plastic away and the rubber will not seal around the hole when you pull the diverter up, allowing water to leak out of the spout while the shower head is running. Its an easy fix and can happen with any brand.
I worked for a company for 10 years where I installed an average of 4 tub & shower valves per week so in seeing those problems constantly with Moen and Delta it just became a matter of troubleshooting and knowing the parts :rockon:


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> How about closing the gate valve at the meter to reduce the flow of water a bit? :laughing:


I tried that, but thanks.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

mrmike said:


> This is what I have found thru my customers- IT has been Moen spouts that have let water go by, no matter how it has been plumbed up. That Flapper/gate is a piece of crap on that spout. THEY are not all the same !! Would'nt you try a different one first before tearing up a wall etc??. Try the easy route approach first.....................


I am going to try that too....It is a better solution than my diverter valve on the shower arm..... I asked at the plumbing supply today(an old salty retired plumber was behind the counter) and he said that a different spout might work. He also said that he is constantly having plumbers come in with the same problem , caused by the same improper pipe drop......He also said that the manufactures have all included the warning in their manuals because so many plumbers were calling and askingWTF!!!! Anyway I appreciate the advice from everybody!!!!


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Too many fittings on the tub spout will create back pressure and force water up to the shower head


----------

